# Solved: CD-ROM Drive Not Recognizing CDs



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Why isn't my CD-ROM drive recognizing any CDs I put into the tray?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

The CD-ROM drive is not automatically detecting CDs in the tray as it once did. The software is recognized though in My Computer, and if I click on the software's icon, it will load. I'm sure this is a simple fix, but I don't know much about computers; help would be swell.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Anybody?


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

What kind of CD's?

Go to My Computer then right-click on your CD drive. Click Properties.

Click the AutoPlay tab.

On the drop down menu click a type of CD. E.g. Mixed Content.

MAKE SURE that at the bottom the 'Prompt me each time to choose an action' option has a tick in it.

Make sure that all of the types in the drop down menu have this box ticked.

Hope this helps,

Mikey.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

I did that but the problem persists.


----------



## 07clarkm (Jul 24, 2007)

Hmmm... let me think it over.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Having auto play disabled on cd's isint such a bad thing ya know. In fact I would recommend it.

Read about the sony rootkit over at wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2005_Sony_BMG_CD_copy_protection_scandal

If you put an 'infected' sony cd into your computer it silently installed an extreme drm system, that hid itself from windows. But in doing so, it created a nice hidden folder for virus and worms to hide in. The sony software also had stabality issues leading to BSODs and the software was uninstallable.


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

The problem is I have AutoPlay enabled and CDs won't load automatically.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2007/...ost-cannot-find-script-file-autorunvbs-error/

Read thru that and see if anything in there can help you. Did you have any virus/spyware infection lately? Or any other changes made before this problem started?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

That's no help. Listen, the problem is the CD-ROM drive is not automatically detecting a disc on the tray. I can access a disc through My Computer, but that disc won't auto load like it should anymore.


----------



## mattyc (Aug 22, 2007)

Listen, I understand your problem..... AutoRun is not working, and you want it to work.

Check these links out.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...B6-E8FA-45C4-A171-1B389CFACDAD&displaylang=en
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/autoplay.htm

You could also try using the TweakUI Power Toy to play with the settings if the Autoplay Repair Wizard doesn't help.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Has the computer been rebooted since the problem started happening?


----------



## VIP_EJC (Aug 21, 2007)

Fixed. The AutoPlay Wizard found a problem with the drive's policies and repaired it. Thanks a lot, mattyc.


----------

